# Press Release: Dish Network Adds More Local High Definition Markets



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*DISH NETWORK ADDS MORE LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​
*Englewood, Colo. - March 27, 2008* - DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider, today announced that it will begin broadcasting local networks in high definition (HD) in four new markets: Austin, Texas; Flint, Mich.; Orlando, Fl.; and West Palm Beach, Fl. With these additions, DISH Network now offers HD locals in 39 markets, reaching more than 54 percent of U.S. television households with local HD channels.

"We announced earlier this year that we would reach our goal of 100 local HD markets and 100 national HD channels by the end of 2008, and over the next two months we will continue toward this goal by increasing our local HD offerings by more than 60 percent," said Eric Sahl, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We understand that our customers watch some of their favorite TV programming through their local networks and by adding these markets we are again demonstrating our continued commitment to enhance how our customers watch TV."

DISH Network customers in these newly-launched markets can add HD to their programming package for as little as $10 per month. In order to view HD programming, they will also need to upgrade to a dishHD receiver. DISH Network's award-winning ViP722, a dual-tuner dishDVR, can record up to 55 hours of HD programming and up to 350 hours of standard definition (SD) programming, the most of any set-top box on the market.

Qualified new DISH Network customers who sign up with a 24-month commitment will receive three months of free programming (a $120 value), a free dishDVR and free installation (a $49.99 value).

For more information about DISH Network's HD offerings or DVR technology, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.

*About DISH Network Corporation*
DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides more than 13.78 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction, which has surpassed major cable companies for seven years running. DISH Network customers also enjoy access to a premier line of award-winning Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

So, are these on 61.5.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> So, are these on 61.5.


I've seen a couple Austin folks verify that they're on 61.5 for their locals. One of them is really ticked sine he doesn't have a 61.5 dish and E* wants $60 or a new 18 month commentment to do an install for free.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

RAD said:


> I've seen a couple Austin folks verify that they're on 61.5 for their locals. One of them is really ticked sine he doesn't have a 61.5 dish and E* wants $60 or a new 18 month commentment to do an install for free.


You've gotta be kidding me!

I'd be GONE..........

See ya, bye bye....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here we go again. That $60 should be charged to Dish Network's marketing budget. Let's hope it was a CSR not being informed, not another dumb decision by the new Dish Network, a programming retailer.


----------



## theoak (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually, it is a two year commitment for free installation or $60 without.


----------



## JohnnyHighGround (Aug 14, 2007)

Where. Is. _Cleveland?!_


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

theoak said:


> Actually, it is a two year commitment for free installation or $60 without.


Either way, not a good marketing plan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This is one gripe I do have with Dish... when they move things around, then move them again a year or 2 later... I remember when I got my ViP receiver they repointed me from 61.5 to 129 and assured me that the Raleigh locals would be going on 129.

I knew better, but I couldn't ask for a 118.7 dish when the channels were not lit up yet! So about 3 weeks later when Raleigh locals lit up on 118.7, I called and was nice... but when they started talking about charging I asked them why they didn't put up the correct dish 3 weeks earlier!

Long story short, in my case a new 18-month commit was a wash since I was only 1 month into the 18-month commit for doing the ViP receiver upgrade... and I'm now almost at the end of that 18 months already!

In my case, I note Raleigh locals "may" go to 61.5 at some point based on uplinks... and you can bet I'll pitch a fit if they want to charge me for a repoint to do that, especially when I used to have 61.5 until the 129 repoint.

When they do this sort of stuff, they really need to do free upgrades to make up for the lack of future planning. I'm not one to expect lots of free stuff, but this falls into the category where I do believe they owe the customer.

That said, the commitments don't bother me since I intend to be with Dish for the long haul... so doing another commit isn't a big deal to me as long as I pay no money.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnnyHighGround said:


> Where. Is. _Cleveland?!_


Just south of the historically toxic lake Erie. Lost?


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> Just south of the historically toxic lake Erie. Lost?


LOLz! We always knew it as "The Mistake on the Lake".

I'm trying to not be better about the fact that the AUS locals are on 61.5... given that it would take a lot of effort for me to get clear LOS... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

JohnnyHighGround said:


> Where. Is. _Cleveland?!_


May, see my post.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

anybody here seen the orlando locals yet? if so, i'm curious how they are looking. thanks.


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

iceturkee said:


> anybody here seen the orlando locals yet? if so, i'm curious how they are looking. thanks.


Orlando locals look GREAT! I'm over in Lady Lake and have been using OTA antenna, but signals fade too much, especially on WESH (try watching Tiger attempting that 25 foot putt and the signal fades *just* before it drops in the cup).

I was going to bring down the antenna because I just threw something up very quickly when I initially put it up and it's not very "professional," but then I remembered that with it up, I have an extra tuner that I can use to record and I may need it in the future. I already had to use all three tuners recently what with AI, ANTM, and Big Brother all on Wednesday night!


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

RAD said:


> I've seen a couple Austin folks verify that they're on 61.5 for their locals. One of them is really ticked sine he doesn't have a 61.5 dish and E* wants $60 or a new 18 month commentment to do an install for free.


I called CS and told them I wanted my locals in HD since I already pay for locals and pay for HD (Austin, TX). After a couple minutes with tech support, they realize I don't have a dish pointed at 61.5. Ok, so I ask about getting one and they tell me its $99 -- take it or leave it. I immediately said no and hung up.

A somewhat angry email yesterday to [email protected] explaining how I've been paying for both locals and HD for the past 2 years based on a long overdue promise for locals in HD and now requiring me to fork over $99 was a complete scam and that unless I got a new dish for free and no extra committment I was immediately leaving Dish for DirecTV (who has had locals in HD that entire time).

I just got a call from someone at Dish who got my email, and they set me up with an appointment for a new 61.5 dish Monday afternoon -- no cost to me at all. She didn't mention anything about a new comittment and I didn't ask. I'm definitely not signing anything when the guy gets here either.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

guess I'll have to go the same route. 

Fortunately for me the locals come in OTA in gorgeous clarity but it would be nice to record two locals in HD at once, but alas no 61.5 since IIRC they told me there was nothing in Austin on 61.5 so no point.

oops.

I wonder how many THOUSANDS of installs for 61.5 they are going to have to do in the Austin area?


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

James Long said:


> Just south of the historically toxic lake Erie. Lost?


Always thought it was mistake by the lake. Does not matter. The city sports an interesting feature locals call the flats. It was a very risque entertainment area. If the locals liked a band they would show their collective appreciation by throwing bottles at the band. And the street walkers did not need a hotel room. What a town.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> Fortunately for me the locals come in OTA in gorgeous clarity but it would be nice to record two locals in HD at once


Me too. My OTA looks great but not being able to record two HD locals at once is a big annoyance.

I hope the install goes well. I don't know which direction the dish is going to point, if its towards my neighbor's 2 story I might be screwed (I'm in a 1 story).


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

You can use the below link to see what way the dish would have to point.

http://www.dishpointer.com/


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> You can use the below link to see what way the dish would have to point.
> 
> http://www.dishpointer.com/


Thanks, that's great. It looks like the pitch of my room will be the only thing to worry about then.


----------



## JohnnyHighGround (Aug 14, 2007)

Kman68 said:


> Always thought it was mistake by the lake. Does not matter. The city sports an interesting feature locals call the flats. It was a very risque entertainment area. If the locals liked a band they would show their collective appreciation by throwing bottles at the band. And the street walkers did not need a hotel room. What a town.


When was this? The '20s? 

Having played lots of shows in the Flats through much of the '90s, going from unknown to reliably packing the joints, I never had a bottle thrown at me once. Never had _any_thing thrown at me, come to think of it. Were we just unusually lucky? Or did we miss the Flats' heyday?


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnnyHighGround said:


> When was this? The '20s?
> 
> Having played lots of shows in the Flats through much of the '90s, going from unknown to reliably packing the joints, I never had a bottle thrown at me once. Never had _any_thing thrown at me, come to think of it. Were we just unusually lucky? Or did we miss the Flats' heyday?


In the early 80s we played behind chicken wire fences that served as protection from the flying bottles. Only played the town a couple of times.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sounds like a place "The Blues Brothers" played.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> I wonder how many THOUSANDS of installs for 61.5 they are going to have to do in the Austin area?


My install was a bit strange. My appt was from 12-5pm. The guy finally called me at 5:30pm and said he'd be there in 20 minutes.

Anyways, he takes a look at my house (1 story with lots of 2 story houses around) and says it doesn't look good. He thinks the other houses and trees will be in the way since 61.5 is so low in the sky here. He said he'd already tried at two other places that day and neither worked. I can tell he's really frustrated. He then outright tells me that he won't get paid if he tries to install it and it doesn't work and asks me to tip him so he doesn't waste his time 

Well, he went ahead and installed the 61.5 dish and surprisingly it worked. I'm happy, but the installer was a bit strange. When I first got Dish 2 years ago, the installer was very very professional and knowledgeable. I can't say the same about this guy. He complained to me about the *thousands* of customers he was wondering about whether he was going to have to do a 61.5 install for.

I got mine so I'm happy either way


----------



## Texxen (Mar 14, 2006)

Got a prerecorded phone call telling me to call them to setup HD locals...
(They're already there..duh!)

I already had 61.5 set up due to 129 being blocked......

Yea it's low in the sky...I can imagine it being a problem for alot of people...especially west of 35...


----------



## kpaustin (Jul 18, 2007)

Texxen said:


> Got a prerecorded phone call telling me to call them to setup HD locals...
> (They're already there..duh!)
> 
> I already had 61.5 set up due to 129 being blocked......
> ...


I also got this message...I have AT250+HD Dish 1000 and 118,119,129,110 or something like that. The OTA locals come in fine in HD with a DB2 antenna. Do I have to add another dish for 61.5? This seems like a lot of trouble. I basically live near 2222 and 620 in Austin.


----------



## lv99 (Jan 3, 2008)

kpaustin said:


> I also got this message...I have AT250+HD Dish 1000 and 118,119,129,110 or something like that. The OTA locals come in fine in HD with a DB2 antenna. Do I have to add another dish for 61.5? This seems like a lot of trouble. I basically live near 2222 and 620 in Austin.


unless you can not all of your sub channels from 129 then replace 129 with 61 (just a mirror of 129).


----------



## UT06 (Jun 27, 2006)

Does anyone have that number for Dish to call and setup locals? I got the message but deleted it before snagging the number.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

just the regular phone number works (I hit "3" for technical support).

I did have to talk to a "supervisor" before I could get them to waive the $59 or re-sign a 24-month contract requirement to install a new dish.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

JohnnyHighGround said:


> Where. Is. _Cleveland?!_


Not that it matters to me but Chuck has no love for the other side of the Lake either. It's pretty amazing at how many Dish Network dishes I see being replaced with DirecTV dishes here. At one point out of the 20 closest houses to me, 17 of them had satellite TV, 15 of those 17 had Dish Network, 2 with DirecTV. In the past 6 months or so there have been 8 converts to DirecTV and 1 to Time Warner. No HD locals, no Bills in HD, no Sabres in HD, no Yankees period, Dish Network was once the dominate satellite provider in the Buffalo area by far. The guy around the corner from me got a HDTV and really wanted to stick with E*. He was weighing his options, I of course tried to talk him into going with Time Warner, but in looking over the HD line ups for E*, D* and TW he took one look at Dish's website and saw locals wern't available in HD and then, went right to DirecTV website and was thrilled that [some] of our locals were available along with Speed HD. Jokingly I said you won't get any of these, pointing to the Voom channels, he said he'd rather have locals then a dozen channels he never heard of.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Anyone know if all of these new ones are on 61.5 then? Specifically, I'm asking about the Flint-Saginaw-BayCity, Michigan DMA. Thanks!

- John...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, all are on 61.5°.


----------



## jake1247 (Apr 7, 2008)

Flint MI currently has CBS, ABC, and FOX HD locals (5, 12, 66). No info on when the rest will fall in. Any info would be great since our install crew uses this site to get an edge up since our "official" info stream can be slow going at times.


----------



## ernste40 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm sure there are logistical reasons for Dish placing these at 61.5, and those of us here understand what needs to be done to get them and why, but man, what a nightmare for the majority of E* users that aren't geeks like us. 

I think that as technology is advancing and DBS becomes consistently more complicated than point one dish in the sky, it will take a hit in the usability factor. Take Milwaukee as an example. My parents are there and currently have HD service pointed toward 129 -- they just got it installed two months ago after having SD service for 5+ years. When my dad hears that they need to take another day off of work and potentially pay another install to get a new dish pointed elsewhere in the sky for something that they are already paying for, he will be hot. And, my mom who already just barely puts up with there being "an ugly dish" on their roof is not going to be too pleased at adding to the "contraption." And, as boomers, they won't be alone. Customers like them outnumber folks like us 150 to 1...

I don't envy Dish on this one at all...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

ernste40 said:


> I'm sure there are logistical reasons for Dish placing these at 61.5, and those of us here understand what needs to be done to get them and why, but man, what a nightmare for the majority of E* users that aren't geeks like us.
> 
> I think that as technology is advancing and DBS becomes consistently more complicated than point one dish in the sky, it will take a hit in the usability factor. Take Milwaukee as an example. My parents are there and currently have HD service pointed toward 129 -- they just got it installed two months ago after having SD service for 5+ years. When my dad hears that they need to take another day off of work and potentially pay another install to get a new dish pointed elsewhere in the sky for something that they are already paying for, he will be hot. And, my mom who already just barely puts up with there being "an ugly dish" on their roof is not going to be too pleased at adding to the "contraption." And, as boomers, they won't be alone. Customers like them outnumber folks like us 150 to 1...
> 
> I don't envy Dish on this one at all...


I'm sure it won't be a problem as Dish has a plan, right?:sure:


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

UT06 said:


> Does anyone have that number for Dish to call and setup locals? I got the message but deleted it before snagging the number.


The number they sent me is 1-888-290-3270.


----------

